# NO....PARASITES



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

will man new lil Guyana rhom has some parasite's.....i got some mardel coppersafe in my tank now.....here some pics of the parasite.....what is it? and how do i kill them?......the dark spot's is where the parasite were.... one was gone when i got home form work.....i took this one off with some tweezers.....


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

pic?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> will man new lil Guyana rhom has some parasite's.....i got some mardel coppersafe in my tank now.....here some pics of the parasite.....what is it? and how do i kill them?......the dark spot's is where the parasite were.... one was gone when i got home form work.....i took this one off with some tweezers.....


[/quote]


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

what the hell?? maybe wild parasites, could add some meds like melafix and raise the temp to help out...........


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Howd u get it out of his and into that?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

did you read the post?...........tweezers


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> did you read the post?...........tweezers


looks like live parasites, i can see legs and all, you just aquired him?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> did you read the post?...........tweezers


looks like live parasites, i can see legs and all, you just aquired him?
[/quote]
yes.... i just got him


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Once your done treating with Mardel, you should also treat your tank with PraziPro for internal parasites. You never know, better be safe then sorry...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

WTF! I have one too....Just realize it today! Only one though....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like fish lice...they are a crustacean. Clout and CyroPro are 2 meds that should work. Keep an eye out for secondary infection and disease.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice job on taking the pics and getting the lil parasite


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, never seen that one b4. From the first pic it looks like it was under the skin. Is this true ???


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Wow, never seen that one b4. From the first pic it looks like it was under the skin. Is this true ???


no...it was not under the shin......so no help on this one?????


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Z?NGT?KER said:


> Wow, never seen that one b4. From the first pic it looks like it was under the skin. Is this true ???


no...it was not under the shin......so no help on this one?????
[/quote]








Did you not read my previous post?


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Salt 1 cup/10gal.
Do this before a water change.
Dump enought salt for half dose, wait for it to dissolve and then add one cup/hour until you achieve the 1 cup/10gal.
Your fish is going to be stressed but let him bath in this brine for several hours or until he swims funny then do a 50% water change.
The 1cup/10gal treatment will kill any external parasites and it will even make planaria explode.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Salt 1 cup/10gal.
> Do this before a water change.
> Dump enought salt for half dose, wait for it to dissolve and then add one cup/hour until you achieve the 1 cup/10gal.
> Your fish is going to be stressed but let him bath in this brine for several hours or until he swims funny then do a 50% water change.
> The 1cup/10gal treatment will kill any external parasites and it will even make planaria explode.


Not sure how well that will work for fish lice...those guys are pretty tough (exoskeleton). Not worth the stress on the fish IMO. I'd stick with CyroPro. It's made by the same people that make PraziPro and is designed for fish lice. You can also use meds with diflubenzuron (Dimilin).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BioTeach said:


> Salt 1 cup/10gal.
> Do this before a water change.
> Dump enought salt for half dose, wait for it to dissolve and then add one cup/hour until you achieve the 1 cup/10gal.
> Your fish is going to be stressed but let him bath in this brine for several hours or until he swims funny then do a 50% water change.
> The 1cup/10gal treatment will kill any external parasites and it will even make planaria explode.


Not sure how well that will work for fish lice...those guys are pretty tough (exoskeleton). Not worth the stress on the fish IMO. I'd stick with CyroPro. It's made by the same people that make PraziPro and is designed for fish lice. You can also use meds with diflubenzuron (Dimilin).
[/quote]

All good advice, here. Spend the money on the right meds. The salt thing doesn't sound like it's guaranteed to work.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

> Not sure how well that will work for fish lice...those guys are pretty tough (exoskeleton). Not worth the stress on the fish IMO. I'd stick with CyroPro. It's made by the same people that make PraziPro and is designed for fish lice. You can also use meds with diflubenzuron (Dimilin).


i'll need to go get some then.....thank for all your help guyz


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

How is your guy doing so far? What did you ended up treating him with?


----------

